# How do you process cutout comb?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Personally, I don't save/keep honey from cut-outs. One never knows if someone had sprayed the bees before you got to them. I'll pass.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Crush and strain as far as I know is the only method.
You may as well get used to a sticky mess... it's just part of our (and your) addiction! lol


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

Barry, I totally agree with your caution regarding cutout honey being contaminated however this house was vacant for a year and they came during that time so I'm sure they've never been exposed. 

MrBeeman, ya it **** sure is an addiction! I get a rush from it really! Especially getting stung will wake ya up! Hah!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Jared Waites... Not a method, but,a way to strain. A five gallon paint strainer over a five gallon bucket works well for crush and strain. They are not expensive, you can find them at Lowes, Home Depot, and paint stores.

cchoganjr


----------



## BackYardPhenomena (Jul 11, 2012)

With cutouts that abscond and leave brood. I put the brood over a selected hive that I can lose, just in case of any contamination. They clean up and raise the brood. With the honey I feed it back to them.


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

Cleo,

Thanks! I actually have one..>I crushed by hand with cheesecloth over the 5 gallon strainer bucket!

BackyardPhenomena, this is exactly what I do but I've been using rubber bands to band the comb into a deep brood box and take my bees I've vacuumed into it.

I leave the honey for them to eat although some drown so I try to just leave the comb and let them pick through it...do you have another method that you use to feed the honey back to them?

- Jared


----------

